# thermometer placement help



## ripdsawyer (May 22, 2013)

How far above the basking spot should I have my thermometer? I'd say the enclosure is 18" high...I have it about half way down at 9". This sits about 6" above basking spot. Is this good? Or should I move it one way or the other? I also have one on the cool side about half way point. Should it be down closer to the substrate?


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

You should have a couple thermometers with probes, and the probes should be on the substrate. At least one at the basking spot and one on the cool side. I like having a third in the middle.


----------



## lisa127 (May 22, 2013)

My suggestion is an infrared temperature gun for accuracy. I'd never be without one.


----------



## ripdsawyer (May 22, 2013)

Wouldn't the gun just read the spot aimed? Not the air? And as far as the probes...they just lay there? Both may be something down the road...but as for now...this is what I have. Any thoughts on the placement of mine?


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

I would place it low, near the substrate. I actually have three thermometers with probes and a temp gun. The thermometers with probes can be pretty cheap, but the temp guns usually cost a little more.


----------



## markm (May 22, 2013)

Sorry to hijack but with being new I want to be sure I am understanding what is needed. You guys are talking thermometers with probes like these 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...nkw=thermometer+with+probe&_sacat=0&_from=R40

So are you leaving the probes in the enclosure at all times? Just laying on the substrate?


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

I can't pull up ebay at work. This is what I bought, though there are cheaper ones that work well. I like this because it also measures humidity.

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...a-digital-thermometer--hygrometer-with-probe/

I bury the wire and let the probe lay on top the substrate.


----------



## ripdsawyer (May 22, 2013)

16.99...not bad!


----------



## Spn785 (May 22, 2013)

You can find the thermometer (not hydrogometer too) for a lot less. I saw some once for 4.99 on LLLReptile.


This is a decent one if you just want the thermometer.

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...ers/-/zoo-med-digital-thermometer-with-probe/


----------

